

Rethinking GUI Programming Paradigms - arpit
http://www.arpitonline.com/blog/2010/06/12/rethinking-gu-programming-paradigms/

======
stevenwei
Flash works okay for smaller apps: animating content, web banners, video
players, but I've found that as the complexity of your app increases, you
really end up fighting the platform in terms of maintainability. Especially if
you're using pure Flash (where all your content is buried inside FLA files)
and not Flex.

I think that Flex and WPF/Silverlight kind of got it right with a declarative
GUI syntax that could be interwoven with code....the biggest problem I have
with their approach is that 'making humans edit XML is sadistic'.

